# Jenny Lind flask information



## lblackvelvet (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello members,   This flask is way out of my league of knowing the value of this flask. It is going to be for sale and I have first option at buying it and don't know crap about flasks. I feel it is not a reproduction ??? That is why I am asking for your help to advise me on the value before I make an offer on it. It is G1-103 if that helps ?  Thanks,  Kevin...


----------



## botlguy (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice looking CALABASH Kevin, I believe you are correct about it being authentic. Value I can't help you with but know I would have paid AT LEAST $150 - $200 for it, probably more. Those more current on asking prices will know better but I believe $150 would be fair both ways. It depends on who's selling, why and how much you like it. It's not one you would have a lot of trouble acquiring if you want one so that should help determine how much you're willing to fork out. Looking for a bargain or to pay top dollar?


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey Kevin, I don't know sqwat about them but theres a couple on NAG auction with different necks and tops, yours seems to be a little of both. Be a nice piece of glass to have anyway. Heres a link that'll beam ya over there...   Donhttp://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/catalog.asp?catid=148


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the information, I will have to do some thinking about buying this flask as I don't collect them. If I can get it for the right price I will buy it !!  Thanks again.  Kevin...


----------

